# Double sided tape - safe?



## Andrew Butler (22 Jan 2017)

Hi all,
Is anyone clued up about using double sided tape in the aquarium? I need to use something to mount an Autoaqua smart ATU micro sensor. It is supposed to be used with glass upto 12.7mm with the inbuilt magnet but there is no strength to it at all so I need to find a different way to fix it to the glass at waterline. Thinking a double sided tape but unsure what I need to look out for.


----------



## Sanqhar (15 Feb 2017)

Stronger magnet, neodymiun is the strongest.

Tom


----------



## Andrew Butler (16 Feb 2017)

Sanqhar said:


> Stronger magnet, neodymiun is the strongest.
> 
> Tom



The magnet is moulded into the device so don't think this would be possible, thanks anyway.


----------



## DrRob (20 Feb 2017)

Can you just add a stronger magnet behind the outside section? Mounted the right way around you should be able to beef up the grip that way.


----------



## Andrew Butler (21 Feb 2017)

DrRob said:


> Can you just add a stronger magnet behind the outside section? Mounted the right way around you should be able to beef up the grip that way.



I don't understand the laws of magnet-magnet so in short I don't know!
I have returned the product as it didn't do as specifications said with regard to glass thickness although I would love to find a work around this so if there are any scientists out there explain away.


----------



## zozo (21 Feb 2017)

What Tom means is put a stronger magnet at the outside of the glass..  Left hand side of the pic.



 

I'm not i scientist, but for understanding magnet polarity you do not need to be.. The picture under the link is self explanatory, i guess.. 
Do you maybe still have such a magnet glass cleaner? This works the excact same way, maybe one of these magnets is stronger and holds it more in place. Or look indeed for those neodymiun magnets, they are very strong.
http://www.banggood.com/20mm-Dia-x-...ngest-Grade-Magnet-p-924245.html?rmmds=search

As in the magnet polarity pic above it can only stick one way, so if it doesnt stick at all and feels like it's repeling, turn the magnet 180° around and it will attract..


----------



## Andrew Butler (21 Feb 2017)

I understand about the polarity of magnets but was unsure if putting a more powerful magnet outside the tank will attract the smaller magnet inside the aquarium stronger or not as it is another magnet not a metallic object. I know it sounds a stupid question but I had tried it with my magscrape and it was no different. Maybe just trying it is the easy way answer!


----------



## zozo (21 Feb 2017)

Well if it was my prolem i would try to fix the cable to the side, if it is out of view in a cabinet a small spring clamp will do. That's the one holding the sensor up and preventing it from falling. Than the week magnet on the outside only functions to keep it horizontal in place..  Something like that..


----------



## Andrew Butler (22 Feb 2017)

zozo said:


> Well if it was my prolem i would try to fix the cable to the side, if it is out of view in a cabinet a small spring clamp will do. That's the one holding the sensor up and preventing it from falling. Than the week magnet on the outside only functions to keep it horizontal in place..  Something like that..



I'm using it on my display aquarium, don't have a sump on this system.


----------



## zozo (22 Feb 2017)

Andrew Butler said:


> I'm using it on my display aquarium, don't have a sump on this system.



Than you realy should try such a neodymiun magnet. As you see these are not expensive, but are awfully strong.
http://www.banggood.com/10pcs-20mm-...35-p-918979.html?rmmds=detail-top-buytogether


----------



## Mortis (18 Mar 2017)

I just use plastic clothes clips on wires to hold them onto the glass. I do this for powerheads so that they dont fall if the suction cups fail. the two halves of the clip dont hold the inner and outer parts of the wire but the hinge part pushes down the wire onto the glass. Wire is passed diagonally across the clip. Hope this makes sense. Obviously this isnt the solution if you want something a bit more elegant.


----------

